# Epsom Salts - a pregnant woman's friend!



## 2016

Seriously I could KISS my obstetric physiotherapist for recommending them to me! :happydance: Buy it quite cheaply online or from a pharmacy/health store to be used in the bath or as a foot soak. Benefits are as follows:

- Reduces high blood pressure and lowers the risk of pre-eclampsia
- Relieves muscle tension/spasms (SPD pain and leg craps in my case)
- Reduces swelling all over the body
- Soothes braxton hicks and can help prevent preterm labour (which I am at risk of)....you see the main ingredient is the same as the stuff they put in the drip when they try stop contractions. :thumbup:

Why this isn't recommended to more people I do not know!

Please remember that, although this advice was given to me by a medical professional, I am not one. It is up to you to do your own research/ask your MW and decide. I just wanted to share my positive experience. :flower:

Epsom salts are also used by some people in a drink as a laxative but this is NOT recommended for pregnant woman as it can cause dehydration and other harmful side effects. :wacko:

And obviously don't try use it if you are wanting labour to start any time soon. :rofl:


----------



## Pixles

I use it anyways! now i no its extra good!


----------



## tickledpink3

I used it as a laxative while I was pregnant with my first but didnt know it at the time. I felt like I had done something really bad to hurt the baby but she came out fine. But the packaged states specifically not to be injested by a pregnant woman. 

I love bathing in that stuff, especially when I'm feeling achy and just down right miserable. It worked really well with my swollen feet.


----------



## sjbenefield

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Geez you have no idea the good epsom salts have done for me there is nothing better than soaking in them *sigh* the funny thing is they didnt do SQUAT for me before i was pregnant now they are a must have in my house period! :kiss: Thank you from all the preggo woman out here dear epsom salts!!! :winkwink:

I really dont know why it isnt recomeded for more pregnant women, it might be because we are warned so much about bath time we're scared to take them, i just keep a glass of ice water with me and get out when i start feeling too warm i could be wrong but i really dont see the harm in a weekly warm epsom salt laden bath soak candles bubbles music the whole nine yards (lol) given how much good it does for sore muscles and the such.


----------



## gretavon

I have bath salts that I used to love...but now they really make my butt itch. just so ya know


----------



## 2016

gretavon said:


> I have bath salts that I used to love...but now they really make my butt itch. just so ya know

:rofl: Oh the joys! My daily progesterone pessaries sure make my butt itch! :haha:


----------



## edthedog

:haha::haha:


2016 said:


> gretavon said:
> 
> 
> I have bath salts that I used to love...but now they really make my butt itch. just so ya know
> 
> :rofl: Oh the joys! My daily progesterone pessaries sure make my butt itch! :haha:Click to expand...

Love it (not that you've got an itchy butt, honest!) - just made me laugh out loud and scare my sleepy doggy! :haha::haha::haha:


----------

